# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afkicken Escitalopram (lexapro)

## prinsesjechar

Na een jaar Escitalopram (lexapro) te hebben geslikt na een depressie in combinatie met een angststoornis, ben ik nu, vanwege een zwangerschap gestopt. Ik heb in 3 weken kunnen afbouwen (van 15 mg, naar 7,5 mg, naar 5mg en toen gestopt). Ben vanaf deze dinsdag gestopt (11 april).

Ik voel me zo vreselijk ziek. Het ergste zijn de hartkloppingen, het gevoel alsof mijn huid elektrisch geladen is en het gevoel alsof ik mijn hart overal voel kloppen. Ik voel me moe, onrustig, depressief, agressief en huilerig. Ook heb ik het gevoel alsof ik in een droom rondloop, alle indrukken zijn teveel.

Ik zit er even helemaal doorheen; ik heb al een zoontje van 1 jaar, mijn lust en leven. Heb ook een drukke baan, ben dus zwanger (5 weken), ook niet echt een pretje in het begin en nu dit nog! Ik vraag me af hoelang dit nog duurt!!!??? 
Moet ik me echt heel erg veel zorgen gaan maken? Mijn angst is dat dit nooit meer overgaat! Ik heb mijn emoties niet onder controle!! Wat nou als dit zo blijft, dit is toch niet normaal? 

Kan iemand me please geruststellen? Help! Ik wil mijn zwangerschap niet op deze manier meemaken!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo prinsesjechar,

Goed dat je ivp zwangerschap gestopt bent met AD  :Smile: 
Je geeft aan binnen 3 week te hebben afgebouwt, het is namelijk zo dat als je plotseling of te snel stopt je meer en heftigere bijwerkingen kan krijgen, daarom is het advies hier ook om langzaam af te bouwen. In jou situatie kan dat niet, dus is logisch dat je een heftige reactie hebt, maar hoelang die reacties blijven verschilt per persoon en heeft ook te maken met de geslikte dosis en de duur van inname. Ik hoop voor je dat de afkickverschijnselen/bijwerkingen snel afnemen en uiteindelijk overgaan zodat je kan genieten van je kindje en je zwangerschap!
Er zijn wel natuurlijke middelen die je wat rustiger kunnen maken en die je mag nemen tijdens zwangerschap zoals bach bloesem en http://www.annetanne.be/kruidenklets...-zwangerschap/ op deze link staan meer kruiden die je mag innemen bij spanning, dus misschien dat je daar wat aan hebt? 
Anders even overleggen met de huisarts of gynaecoloog wat je zou kunnen nemen?
Heel erg veel sterkte, kracht en positiviteit gewenst!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## Agnes574

Lexapro/Sipralexa zo snel afbouwen geeft idd die 'afkickverschijnselen' .... héél emotioneel word je ervan en wat wazig ook ... dit gaat over, maar je moet het tijd geven!!
Zoals Luuss aangeeft; probeer het stoppen met Lexapro te compenseren met middelen (natuurlijk/homeopathisch/Bach/fytho/ed) die je doen beter voelen!!

Sterkte en succes!!
Dikke proficiat met je zwangerschap!!!

ps; Heb wel al mensen gekend die mochten doorgaan met Lexapro tijdens hun zwangerschap > max 10mg ... dus anders eens raad vragen aan een andere arts??

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Agnes,
Dat is handig om te weten dat lage dosis wel zou mogen  :Big Grin:

----------


## lievevrouwbeestje

hmm hoi !! 
Sinds twee weken geleden gestopt met gebruik van lexapro 10 mg ik had er teveel bijwerkingen van ..afbouwen ging als volgt ik slikte 10 mg toen 2 weken 5 mg en sinds twee weken niks meer ..het enige waar ik ontzettend last van heb is het tintelen of schokjes in me gezicht als ik me ogen draai of opsta en vooral met autorijden (denk orientatie ??) wie heeft hier ervaring mee ?? of welleens gehoord ?? en nog belangrijker wanneer houdt het op voor de rest voel ik me eigenlijk helemaal niet slecht 

groetjes yvonne

----------


## bladibla

hoi



Ben zelf net een week klaar met het afbouwen van lexapro...
heb het heel rustig afgebouwd,steeds 2 1/2 mg per 4 weken naar beneden.
Maar nu de laatste loodjes wegen toch het zwaarst...
Sinds vorige week mijn laatste restje afgebouwd. Maar voel me erg depressief nu
kan de hele tijd huilen en weer soort paniekaanvallen krijgen.
Was zo blij dat dit allemaal weg was; vandaar ook dat ik gestopt ben natuurlijk :Smile: 
en nu lijkt het wel of alles weer terug komt...;( of zijn dit alleen de ontwenningsverschijnselen?
Ook wat ik hier veel lees(dacht al dat ik gek werd..) de soort van electrische schokjes door mijn hoofd zijn nu ontzettend heftig.Dat terwijl ik toch erg verstandig heb afgebouwd...
Zie het weer helemaal niet zitten...lig t liefst weer hele dag in mn bedje.
ben ook erg wazig net alsof ik er niet helemaal bij ben...of ik aan het wachten ben tot alles weer normaal wordt...dus totaal niet in het nu.

gaat dit weer voorbij?
iemand ervaringen?


Groetjes M

----------


## sietske763

ik geloof jullie echt helemaal.........maar mijn zoon heeft ook een tijd lexapro geslikt wat niet werkte en is van de ene op de andere dag compleet gestopt..........totaal geen klachten, miss wat schokjes maar we moeten ook proberen te leren om niet overal bij na te denken.....mijn zoon was nog niet zo,n denker en ik denk dat dat bij hem meegespeeld heeft met de cold turcky stop

----------


## bladibla

Hoi sietske,

Ik denk idd dat iedereen er verschillend op reageerd...
Wel super fijn voor je zoon dat hij er weinig tot geen last van had! :Smile: 
ben zelf jaren geleden ook van de een op de andere dag met seroxat/paroxetine gestopt.
Had toen wat last van zweten/nachterries enzo maar verder ging het best goed.Ik was toen een stuk jonger misschien dat dat scheelde..? geen idee maar ik weet wel dat ik er nu helemaal niet zo mee bezig was/veel nadenken enzo over eventuele afkickverschijnselen.Ik voelde me juist goed genoeg om er mee te gaan stoppen natuurlijk.Dus was juist opgetogen en blij om weer zonder te gaan doen!
Eenmaal zonder nu heb ik het gevoel het niet te kunnen controleren.Denk er verder niet bij na maar word gewoon emotioneel en lichamelijk voel ik me ook niet lekker.

Hoe lang gebruikte je zoon lexapro?
ook dat scheelt natuurlijk denk ik..

Mvg mirjam

----------


## Scooby1

hi,
na 11 jaar 20mg lexapro te hebben geslikt ben ik nu sinds 1 week terug naar 10 mg, en ik voel me geweldig!! ik was altijd moe en ik heb nu energie voor 2, dus bij mij gaat het wel goed, ik weet ook wel dat ik nog maar net bezig ben maar na zo lang gebruiken is het net of ik wakker word uit een lange winterslaap, het is zo fijn om weer te kunnen voelen!!

----------


## janwillem42

nou ik ben sinds anderhalve week van 10 naar 5mg gegaan slik het al zon 5a6jaar misschien al maar of het daar door kom weet ik niet maar voel me wel licht in mijn hoofd draairig soms is dat normaal ik hoop wel dat het niet telang duurt aan 1ne kant wil ik ervan af liever en aan andere kant als ik er goed bij blijft is misschien beter dat ik het blijf slikken weet iemand raad en wijsheid en dan moet ik ook weer een maagtablet erbij slikken denk vanwege die maagklachten he en reflux nou hopelijk weet iemand hier raad mee alvast bedankt hoor

----------

